# 2005 25Rss For Sale



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

2005 Outback 25Rss For sale. Located in Elk River, MN. We love this trailer, but would like to upgrade to a larger one.

Extras include Dual 6V batteries, W/D Hitch, Friction Sway Control, 15" lcd tv, screen room, and cover.

Nothing wrong with this Outback, it's in great shape!

Details from keystone are here

$11,750


----------



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

Do I hear 11,750?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Good luck with this sale! It was this same year and model that made me want an Outback in the first place. It's going to make some family very happy!


----------



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Rob...

We got the deal done at 11,500.

Love the new outbacks, but my wife can not seem to get past the white upper cabinets over the wood lower cabinets.

Looks like Laredo time for us!


----------

